# New Paul Sellers Book - 'Essential Woodworking Hand Tools'



## Blevins (23 Apr 2016)

Anyone read Paul Sellers' newest book? I'm a subscriber to Woodworking Masterclasses and have picked up a lot from his videos, but just wondering whether the book is worth buying (and it's not so cheap)?


----------



## D_W (23 Apr 2016)

I'm wondering what it is that paul sellers teaches that isn't in the multitude of historical texts that have much better guidance on all of woodworking (in that they teach more from a perspective of understanding what you want to make before you start). 

If you buy the pricey website membership and still need to buy the book, I'd question what the website membership was worth.


----------



## matthewwh (23 Apr 2016)

Oh the temptation........!

It would be unbelievably easy to dismiss Essential Hand Tools with "how the chuff can anyone write a whole book about a rusty smoother and four Aldi chisels!"

The trouble is, despite our diametrically opposed views on "tools should only need buying once" vs "tools shouldn't cost more than a pound", I genuinely like Paul and believe that he cares as deeply and passionately about the craft as any of us. We get an increasing number of customers describing themselves as Paul Sellers trained and that's as good a grounding as anyone needs to make informed decisions about where they want to take their woodworking next.

I don't necessarily think you need to invest in both books and online memberships, but there are still plenty of folk who enjoy an nice shuffly Sunday paper far more than the online edition. Horses for courses, and due respect to Paul for the gargantuan effort it must have taken to make his experience available to others in both formats.


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Apr 2016)

Well, Matthew is incentivised to sell tools and Paul Sellers in incentivised to sell books and web access. I have watched a few Paul sellers vids and think he gives good information but in a slow and laboured way. I suspect his writing style is not dissimilar so I would wait before buying this book until I had been able to see it and judge its usefulness. Whilst I like hand tools, I am somewhat of the philosophy that life is rather short and when you need something made, some mechanised help is no bad thing.


----------



## lurker (24 Apr 2016)

I can't see what the fuss is about.
Have watched a few of his u tubes and it's common sense stuff to be true but hardly ground breaking.
He is a good woodwork teacher if you know nothing I suppose, but this site has taught me all I needed over the years.
I still lack the skills of course  

For instance this forum was raving about aldi chisels years ago when they first hit the shops.
I think I bought a set of the first batch on recommendation from here.
We were bragging who could get them the cheapest as there were lots of remainders left in the shops.  

Ditto doing up old planes before it was fashionable: 10 years ago spending a fiver on a decent no 4 was really extravagant , back then I was buying boot planes just for the blades
It was this forum that drove that.


----------



## bugbear (24 Apr 2016)

lurker":i7vkb0ly said:


> Ditto doing up old planes before it was fashionable: 10 years ago spending a fiver on a decent no 4 was really extravagant , back then I was buying boot planes just for the blades
> It was this forum that drove that.



I think this forum came a little late to that particular party.

There were enough people messing about with old tools that a guy wrote a book about it; Restoring, Tuning & Using Classic Woodworking Tools Paperback by Dunbar came out in 1989, but even he didn't "invent it"; he codified what people were already doing.

BugBear


----------



## Rhossydd (24 Apr 2016)

AJB Temple":1vhxgruu said:


> I have watched a few Paul sellers vids and think he gives good information but in a slow and laboured way.


I think you can say the same almost all instructional videos on You Tube.
They're produced by (video) amateurs that have little knowledge or understanding of how make a decent video production.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (24 Apr 2016)

I'd agree that some woodworking videos and books don't quite have the production polish of the big-budget professional offerings, but I'm not sure that matters much. It's the content that counts, really.

Paul Sellers - unlike some - has a genuine lifetime of woodworking experience, and a willingness to convey what he's learned over that time. He does have his own particular likes and dislikes, and some strong woodworking opinions (somebody once said, "It's Paul's way or the highway"), and in common with all the other sources of information, probably shouldn't be swallowed alone, but in combination with other points of view. That said, he does a pretty good job of conveying the basics most of the time, and keeps to his basic idea of making woodworking available to people on a limited budget.

I do follow his free blog, though I've not bought his books or DVDs. I think of the books I've read, Bob Wearing's 'The Essential Woodworker' is still the best on introduction to technique, but if Paul's new book covers how to find, use and maintain (or make!) the basic tools, it could well be a useful addition to the woodworking library for someone finding their way in the craft - provided they're happy to pay the price charged for it.


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2016)

From a _beginners _point of view, I bought Working Wood 1 & 2 second hand, not that long ago. I think it's great for beginners because that's who it's aimed at. 
Curiously I've read, not in this thread, that it's a weakness of the book. Strange. After reading lots on UKW I found it very useful and it tied together a lot of information I'd found as I learned piecemeal on here (and elsewhere on the net) over the last year or so. It's well written, clear and structured. I'm not qualified to speak from a more experienced viewpoint, obviously, but I'd recommend it to anyone starting blind. That other's have differences of opinion is no surprise and healthy. There is no single approach to anything of course which is the way it should be. That's life in general. The more you learn the more you know. That we can all do the same thing and come out with different opinions and experiences is the joy of life in a lot of ways.

That said, with all due respect, personally I won't be looking at buying the new one. I feel I have learned _just_ enough to cope with out a book on tools. That's not to say I couldn't learn a lot from it, just that I've got to a position where I feel I know enough to know what I don't know if that makes sense. I have a huge amount to learn, I make mistakes all the time of course. But I feel I can learn enough from other sources now without buying another book. Maybe if it had come out 2 years ago I could have saved myself money and time in some of the mistakes I've made with tools. But really, I'm not sure. I probably would have just made different mistakes. There is no getting past that learning curve no matter what you do. All the books in the world will only teach you so much. 

For the little it's worth I have a huge respect for the man as I do for others that might hold contradictory views, not because my opinion is worth anything or I'm even_ remotely_ qualified to speak with any authority like some on here, I just feel that anyone who has taught so many so much is to be valued. Of course he makes a living from it, good luck to the man I hope he does very well out of it. He deserves to. Anyone who helps people take up working with wood in any form is to be valued these days.

Just my tuppence.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## custard (24 Apr 2016)

D_W":3jw5bexd said:


> I'm wondering what it is that paul sellers teaches that isn't in the multitude of historical texts.



It's a good question, I think the answer is that the world has changed. 

In the Robert Wearing/Charles Hayward era there were still a smattering of experienced people around, so you might get a theoretical grounding from a book, but be able to finesse that learning from a conversation with an experienced relative or neighbour. Today those experienced relatives and neighbours just aren't there, so it's opened an opportunity for hand tool instruction at the absolute micro level.

Incidentally, I've flipped through the new Paul Sellers book and I thought it was pretty good, not earth shattering in its revelations but reasonably comprehensive and consistent. In particular I like the way he maps out a route into basic woodworking without spending a great deal of money. That's refreshing. His project designs are pretty dated and he occasionally gets a bit messianic in his tone, but at least he delivers a viable work plan and has the authority that comes from a lifetime "on the tools".

One thing I did puzzle over was the section on thin plane irons. I don't have a problem with thin irons, and agree with Paul Sellers that it makes sharpening much easier as it largely removes the need for power grinding. However, my personal frustration with thin irons is when you find the example that's slightly concave when viewed from the bevel side (just to be clear, you can get the same fault with thick irons too). In my experience this either means hours of tedious flattening or it leads to shavings getting stuck under the cap iron. Consequently, when faced with such an iron I generally abandon it and move on. Paul Sellers advocates a solution, laying the thin iron a piece of softwood with the "bump" uppermost, and delivering a firm blow with a soft faced hammer. Paul Sellers says "this works every time and it is quick and effective". I tried it, several times in fact and on a selection of Record, Stanley, and Woden irons that exhibited this fault. Maybe I was doing something wrong but my success rate was 0 out of 3!


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2016)

I'll pop round and show you how to do it Custard. I read it's easy. Bleedin' amateurs! :wink:


----------



## Rhossydd (24 Apr 2016)

Cheshirechappie":1ethxkha said:


> I'm not sure that matters much. It's the content that counts, really.


If presentation is so poor you switch off, it's all wasted effort.

An example; I recently noticed someone had, probably illegally, uploaded to You Tube the contents of a commercial DVD by a prominent UK woodwork expert. As I was considering buying the DVD and possibly going on a course with the 'expert' I thought I'd have look to see if it was worth buying the full HD set.
Within ten minutes the expert's presentation had bored me to the point of switching it off, dull, dull, dull.
End result; poor production lost the expert a customer.

An alternative example are Sorby's videos to promote their products. Succinct, clear and well made. I went out and bought a SPE and some of their other tools when they were shown so well.

A slick well made production generates interest, gets the information across properly and might make money.


----------



## Planebasics (24 Apr 2016)

Well, having actually bought and read/skimmed Paul’s latest book, I’ll give my tuppence worth. It follows Paul’s usual line advocating the use of basic, useful and affordable tools. Everything is well set out, sections on how to use, fettle and maintain, layout tools, planes, saws, etc. And most importantly, sharpening. There are no projects, woodworking joints, etc. It simply is a tool book and as such, it’s thorough and measured, his writing style is similar to his videos and it is well laid out, full of photos and illustrations without being confusing. I would have liked the font to be slightly larger to ease my tired ageing eyes and I’d be hesitant to bring it out to my workshed, but I know I will as I wouldn’t like to spoil it (cause it’s a handsome publication).
It’s aimed at the beginner or improver like myself and if I had had anything like this 30 years ago when I first tried woodworking, well, I certainly wouldn’t still be an improver today. I’ve read and bought numerous woodworking books over the years and this is the first that would have got me up and working.
I must say that it was Jacob’s ‘Grimsdale method’ of sharpening that got me back at proper woodworking (thanks Jacob if you’re reading this), rather than screwing and nailing bits of wood together, having come across it on the web. Not being able to receive broadband (living in rural Ireland) my use of the internet is limited but thanks to it was able to locate various resources and bought dvds by different woodworkers. I found Paul Sellers to be the most effective teacher of all the bunch and I’ll be eternally grateful to him.
As to the cost of the book, I’m a frugal person living on a modest income but never have had a problem paying for any specialist publication. After all it’s only the cost of a serviceable but not fashionable pair of shoes, a bit like the book in fact.
It’s well worth the cost and will certainly add to my enjoyment and skill level in woodworking. 
At the end of the day it’s all about making hand tool woodworking accessible and less mystifying to all and this book certainly does this. The dvds accompanying the book, (at additional cost) are good too.
Neil Carey


----------



## MIGNAL (24 Apr 2016)

custard":36cdiepb said:


> D_W":36cdiepb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering what it is that paul sellers teaches that isn't in the multitude of historical texts.
> ...



You need a bigger hammer. Works every time. Just fixed my laptop with one.


----------



## D_W (24 Apr 2016)

Rhossydd":2k6h37up said:


> Cheshirechappie":2k6h37up said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that matters much. It's the content that counts, really.
> ...



I agree with cheshire. If the content isn't interesting enough, you're just looking for entertainment instead. 

I say that as someone who is producing very plain unedited videos on youtube. If I had to edit them and put music to them or have multiple camera angles, I wouldn't put them up. And the content in most of them isn't in any other videos. I put them up solely because I knew there would be a small group of people interested enough in the content that they wouldn't worry about camera angles or pretty or edited. I get comments now and again from people looking for entertainment, and I've got no trouble telling them that they're not going to find my channel of interest because I have no financial interest to try to turn the videos into something popular for everyone. Well, no financial interest, and no interest in general. There are plenty of people playing the beginner's flute to make a nickel off of them.


----------



## Rhossydd (24 Apr 2016)

D_W":qew6uubu said:


> If the content isn't interesting enough, you're just looking for entertainment instead.


It's not an issue of 'entertainment' it's about communication.
If you've got something interesting or useful to say, communicate it effectively.


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2016)

Its semantics isn't it. We associate 'entertainment' with triviality maybe. I'd far rather read the same point, the same idea translated to me in an interesting and useful manner in an entertaining manner, one that grabs my attention. I don't mean you need to add Disco Balls. Just motivate me by inspiration.Is that not the definition of good teaching? Case in point for me is the English Woodworker. I love watching this fella though I've never paid for his tutorials. It'll be different for everyone on here but for me, I like his style. He enthuses me if that ain't going to far. Steady now. The videos are well produced (i'd guess there's a lot more going on than let on) but I find him entertaining. I can connect to him in some way I can't connect to many. Why? Dunno. Working bloke? Maybe. No frills? Maybe. Sense of humour? Christ knows. I just like the fella for some reason, so I find it easy and enjoyable to watch his stuff. Nothing wrong with being entertaining. If it's entertainment only and fluff that's a different matter. If you're earning a living out of youtube subscriptions or writing books you'd want to be entertaining your audience I'd guess. If you can teach and entertain and retain your integrity you're doing summat right.


----------



## MarkDennehy (24 Apr 2016)

He pretty much is Russell Brand with a hand plane though. 
(Saying that, I've watched all his stuff and loved it, including the tutorials. Even if I never built another thing ever again, I'd judge that time well spent purely from the enjoyment level alone)


----------



## D_W (24 Apr 2016)

Rhossydd":evlr5ptv said:


> D_W":evlr5ptv said:
> 
> 
> > If the content isn't interesting enough, you're just looking for entertainment instead.
> ...



I think production value and communication are two different things. If I watch someone and I can't gather what they're trying to tell me, and I really want to know it, that's kind of annoying. If they do it without music and without smiling at me and making me feel good, I don't have any problem with that. 

BM mentions just next that he wants something engaging and entertaining, and I think that's fine, but it goes more along the way to being open to watching just about anything. If you're watching something with a specific goal in mind, that tends to be less important.


----------



## CStanford (24 Apr 2016)

Those who might care to get out of the do-loop of the blind leading the blind and would like to see hand tools being wielded with an incredible amount of skill by a bona fide professional should look here. Warning, these are polished videos if for some reason that's become a bad thing, but seeing what hand work (and machine work too) looks like when done by a craftsman building professionally in feasible time frames is always worth a look. Not a hand tool only shop but watch anyway.

Click on any of the videos. They're all amazing:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... ure+makers

It serves to show the huge gulf between those of us who've mastered the cap iron vs. those who've mastered the actual craft.


----------



## D_W (25 Apr 2016)

They appear to be finish planing in a video. I don't know what they know or don't know about using a cap iron, but ithey probably need someone like you to tell them that nobody finish planes, because they apparently don't know it. You could probably help George Wilson with that, too.


----------



## Rhossydd (25 Apr 2016)

D_W":1p4grkkh said:


> Rhossydd":1p4grkkh said:
> 
> 
> > I think production value and communication are two different things.


Absolutely not.
You can make fantastic polished videos that fail to communicate anything.
On the other hand you can make short simple videos that effectively communicate a subject concisely and succinctly.


----------



## swagman (25 Apr 2016)

Rhossydd":2gpr08js said:


> D_W":2gpr08js said:
> 
> 
> > Rhossydd":2gpr08js said:
> ...



A nice bit of self promotion Paul. http://www.paulholman.co.uk/


----------



## Carl P (25 Apr 2016)

Rhossydd":21i71j92 said:


> D_W":21i71j92 said:
> 
> 
> > Rhossydd":21i71j92 said:
> ...



I don't have an axe to grind here, but I believe you have just argued in favour of D_W's point,

Cheerio,

Carl


----------



## CStanford (25 Apr 2016)

D_W":3pg9y73l said:


> They appear to be finish planing in a video. I don't know what they know or don't know about using a cap iron, but ithey probably need someone like you to tell them that nobody finish planes, because they apparently don't know it. You could probably help George Wilson with that, too.



Yeah, on second thought he does appear to be pretty clueless and lost in the weeds... :roll:

I thought I saw a guy doing some finish planing, yes, but also planing for fit, planing joints flush, shooting ends, etc., etc. Must have been a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (25 Apr 2016)

CStanford":1jusyvkj said:


> Those who might care to get out of the do-loop of the blind leading the blind and would like to see hand tools being wielded with an incredible amount of skill by a bona fide professional should look here. Warning, these are polished videos if for some reason that's become a bad thing, but seeing what hand work (and machine work too) looks like when done by a craftsman building professionally in feasible time frames is always worth a look. Not a hand tool only shop but watch anyway.
> 
> Click on any of the videos. They're all amazing:
> 
> ...



Charles - it's great stuff, and the resulting furniture is absolutely superb; but it's hardly guidance in the basics for the beginner, is it? After all, that's what Paul Sellers is about - getting the complete tyro up and walking, if not running. The 'peak of the profession' stuff can come later.


----------



## CStanford (25 Apr 2016)

I think it's interesting to watch how a superbly talented craftsman moves tools across workpieces. There's a good bit to notice in these videos but you're right a lot of the nuance would be lost for those starting out.

I couldn't draft one of the projects much less execute one to the level of fit, finish, and crispness obvious in the videos and online portfolio -- at least not in a time frame that would make any sense at all. Fitting a cap iron and all that rot would be the least of my worries if I couldn't get it down on paper, but that's a post for another day and thread I suppose. Then there's all the carving which would stop me dead in my tracks!

Lot's of Lie-Nielsen in the shop it appears. Thought I saw a No. 4 with a high-angle frog, too. Not sure though.

By anybody's measure it's a well-equipped shop both power and hand thought it's clearly not just for show.


----------



## D_W (25 Apr 2016)

CStanford":172qtb2h said:


> I think it's interesting to watch how a superbly talented craftsman moves tools across workpieces. There's a good bit to notice in these videos but you're right a lot of the nuance would be lost for those starting out.
> 
> I couldn't draft one of the projects much less execute one to the level of fit, finish, and crispness obvious in the videos and online portfolio -- at least not in a time frame that would make any sense at all. Fitting a cap iron and all that rot would be the least of my worries if I couldn't get it down on paper, but that's a post for another day and thread I suppose.
> 
> ...



Yes, hundreds of years invalidated by one shop plus one troll heavy on the wine and high on misery.


----------



## CStanford (25 Apr 2016)

Dream on David.

I guess we've come to the point where actually building a fine reproduction for a paying clientele (as the originals were built) rather than just providing planing points has somehow invalidated a woodworking tradition. Wow. Talk about pendulums over-swinging.

You've shrunk your world, unfortunately, into proving that a Stanley No. 4 can plane a board tearout free. We believe you and we think it's wonderful. You're more than welcome to whatever accolades come with your efforts to make this known to the woodworking world though it seems people, like the fellow in the video, have a little bit of it already figured out or they're making do in the meantime. And boy, what a meantime. We should all have such a meantime until we get around to the cap iron. 

All this horse rubbish about cap irons and how thick a smoother shaving should be is beyond quaint compared to the output as shown in the videos. It's world-class cabinetmaking on display, not somebody planing test boards with his Nissan and a push-mower in the background.

And the notion that woodworkers didn't 'finish' plane is just absurd beyond belief. The did so if for no other reason than to remove the inevitable grime, face and edge marks, minor dings, etc. all projects and workpieces pick up through the process. These passes would have been (as they are now) extremely light -- just enough to bring the surface back up. To suggest that this somehow wasn't necessary then, or now, is ludicrous. This may not have been necessary on some relatively coarse country piece that would receive paint as a finishg but most certainly was for high-end 18th century furniture making.


----------



## MarkDennehy (25 Apr 2016)

CStanford":2v5ioyxb said:


> Click on any of the videos. They're all amazing:
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... ure+makers


They're producing absolutely beautiful pieces of work and it's always a joy to watch skilled work being done well, but honestly, I didn't learn a thing watching those other than that I think tiger maple is pretty (I'd not seen it before). 
They're just way too far beyond my very low skill level for me to be able to get much out of it. Whereas watching Graham Haydon or Paul Sellers or Richard Maguire or ... well, maybe "Woodworking for mere mortals" is just a _bit_ too low a bar... building a bench or cutting a mortice and tenon or building a spoon rack or a small cupboard or putting on shellac -- these are all things that I can learn from at my level.
Hell, if you can't even freehand sharpen a chisel without it coming out with sixteen different bevels and looking like someone formed the front of it with a hammer, maybe you shouldn't be ordering tiger maple to build furniture with just yet 

Not going to stop watching the high-end stuff, you understand - I do this for a hobby, I get to say what I do (which is a lot of the fun really)  - but it'll be a while yet before I get much out of it.


----------



## bugbear (25 Apr 2016)

MarkDennehy":1vo4by37 said:


> Not going to stop watching the high-end stuff, you understand - I do this for a hobby, I get to say what I do (which is a lot of the fun really)  - but it'll be a while yet before I get much out of it.



Agreed - I've watched TV programs on building the Channel Tunnel, the Great Pyramid and an Ocean going yacht.

I don't suppose I'll ever get round to building examples of any of them myself, but it is (as you say) fun to watch.

BugBear


----------



## Rhossydd (25 Apr 2016)

swagman":1dj7j3el said:


> A nice bit of self promotion Paul.


I'm not trying to sell my services here at all*, I work in broadcast TV, but you make the point that I do have professional expertise in TV production.

*I can't see any You Tubers being able to afford my day rate, but feel free to ask for a quote ;-)


----------



## G S Haydon (25 Apr 2016)

I'm shocked Mark! You don't rate my workbench made from stud timber high end :lol: (hammer) :lol: .

On topic, I bet the book is pretty darn good. Can't imagine it's easy bringing it all together. The price seems legit. If you're totally new to woodworking I can imagine it would be pretty helpful.

The hardest thing with new books is similar to new tools. There is such a density of fantastic second hand books on Amazon, boot fair, whatever for only a few pounds.


----------



## MarkDennehy (25 Apr 2016)

G S Haydon":ei2c9yyt said:


> I'm shocked Mark! You don't rate my workbench made from stud timber high end :lol: (hammer) :lol: .


It's the black paint, it's not showing up that lovely metal inlay work you've done properly!

And if it makes you feel any better, I've just put in the order today for 320-odd feet of 2x4 and 2x3 to build a proper bench and some sawhorses. I figure, if a professional woodworker can get as out of breath as I do when sawing wood, then it's got to be at least attemptable 

edit: Also, bloody hell, is _everyone_ lurking in here? :shock:


----------



## GLFaria (26 Apr 2016)

CStanford":2dxhaq7p said:


> Those who might care to get out of the do-loop of the blind leading the blind and would like to see hand tools being wielded with an incredible amount of skill by a bona fide professional should look here. Warning, these are polished videos if for some reason that's become a bad thing, but seeing what hand work (and machine work too) looks like when done by a craftsman building professionally in feasible time frames is always worth a look. Not a hand tool only shop but watch anyway.
> 
> Click on any of the videos. They're all amazing:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the link, Charles. I found the vídeos there most entertaining.
I really am not expecting to learn a lot from them, certainly not any technique, they are not meant for that. But then, I also didn't learn a lot, technically speaking, from a video someone (deeply sorry, can't remember who it was) posted the link to in the forum:

http://www.rts.ch/archives/tv/culture/s ... -bois.html

Did I learn anything very specific from watching them? You bet I don't. But I did, and still do, enjoy enormously watching them.


----------



## CStanford (26 Apr 2016)

I thought the ball and claw feet carving sequences for the highboy were really instructive but maybe it's because I've been working on these myself. No doubt the videos serve a marketing function. It's hard to imagine a potential customer not having a great deal of comfort about commissioning a piece after watching the videos. 

It is interesting to see how somebody of this caliber (bre) outfits their shop, too. There is no shortage of premium hand tools being used in the videos. I guess he didn't get the memo about buying an old Stanley and having it ready to go in 15 minutes. I suspect that Wolf gets what he needs and moves on. Maybe L-N comp'd a few tools. Who knows? He doesn't strike me as a guy who spends much time on Ebay.

He can also definitely wield a spokeshave without beating around the bush.


----------



## Simonhi (27 Apr 2016)

Just buy the Essential Woodworker by Robert Wearing, you can still pick up a used copy fairly cheap from one of the great tax avoiding websites !!!

If that fails then Classic Handtools hold the Lost Art Press version. 

It is a book I continually go back to, well written, illustrated, succinct and easy to understand.


----------



## memzey (27 Apr 2016)

I have the same book. It's a great read for a cack handed amateur like me who aspires to improve his skills. Also recommend the technique of furniture making by Joyce. The ultimate woodworkers bible IMHO.


----------



## CStanford (27 Apr 2016)

Joyce, Hayward, and Wearing do pretty much cover the waterfront.


----------



## Blevins (27 Apr 2016)

Great advice all. Economics won in the end - I've ordered a second-hand copy of 'The Essential Woodworker' for less than a third of the cost of Mr Seller's book.


----------



## Simonhi (27 Apr 2016)

Blevins":1tobbtq6 said:


> Great advice all. Economics won in the end - I've ordered a second-hand copy of 'The Essential Woodworker' for less than a third of the cost of Mr Seller's book.



Good for you. You certainly won't be disappointed, its a great read from tool set up through handy jigs and straight onto layout and joinery.


----------



## transatlantic (27 Apr 2016)

Blevins":1xaaf090 said:


> Great advice all. Economics won in the end - I've ordered a second-hand copy of 'The Essential Woodworker' for less than a third of the cost of Mr Seller's book.



Of course, you want quality not quantity, but to be fair, Paul Sellers book is a fair bit chunkier


----------



## bridger (27 Apr 2016)

AJB Temple":21vdh1rq said:


> Well, Matthew is incentivised to sell tools and Paul Sellers in incentivised to sell books and web access. I have watched a few Paul sellers vids and think he gives good information but in a slow and laboured way. I suspect his writing style is not dissimilar so I would wait before buying this book until I had been able to see it and judge its usefulness. Whilst I like hand tools, I am somewhat of the philosophy that life is rather short and when you need something made, some mechanised help is no bad thing.




I find his rambling folksy style wears on me after a bit. The man is badly in need of a good editor.


----------



## Bm101 (27 Apr 2016)

Without going off topic too much I hope, it's related, has anyone read Making and Modifying Woodworking Tools by Jim Kingshott? After looking about last night after reading this thread I nearly bought it. Its a bit pricey though! :shock: Used for over £25 new at £75. Is the price indicative of the quality of the book, it's rarity or both. if it's an excellent book I'll take a punt on it second hand but I'd rather have someone on here recommend it first. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## ED65 (27 Apr 2016)

Chris, the reviews on Amazon of the Kingshott book may tell you what you need to know. 

Not sure what kind of tools you'd like to make but I think a better bet might be "Making Wood Tools" by John Wilson, I've only read an excerpt in PDF but I'm sure the rest of the book is just as good.


----------



## rkboston (27 Apr 2016)

Those guys definitely do some nice work.
I looked at their planing of the table top and was surprised at so much cross grain planing.
https://youtu.be/K00Tg7IdaJI?t=215
I am no pro, but I have always favored with the grain motion, seems more ryhtmical and efficient. Maybe with the wide tabletop it is hard to reach the middle for thick shavings with a try plane, and grain was all over the place.


----------



## Bm101 (27 Apr 2016)

I'm miles away from _making_ planes ED! Just wondered if there was a guide to plane making, metal and otherwise.Not so much a 'how to', more a 'what to look for'. A history of the manufacture of planes and what went on. I know a _ little_ of the rise of LN and so on, Veritas etc. Filling a void left after the 60s' 70's decline in hand tool making. At least I think I do.... :roll: I'd be interested to have a book i could reference to see the quirks and changes of plane manufacture from early days up till that point. A plane spotters guide if you like. I'd love to know if anyone has a recommendation or two.
Cheers.
*Puts on anorak
Chris


----------



## Cheshirechappie (27 Apr 2016)

Bm101":26br9wgu said:


> Without going off topic too much I hope, it's related, has anyone read Making and Modifying Woodworking Tools by Jim Kingshott? After looking about last night after reading this thread I nearly bought it. Its a bit pricey though! :shock: Used for over £25 new at £75. Is the price indicative of the quality of the book, it's rarity or both. if it's an excellent book I'll take a punt on it second hand but I'd rather have someone on here recommend it first.
> Cheers
> Chris



I've had a copy on the shelves for quite a while - indeed, before writing this I checked the book and found the invoice - I've had the thing for 23 years!

Jim was a consummate craftsman, and took immense pride in his tools. He writes in a clear and precise style. The book is very well illustrated with drawings and photographs. 

There's quite a bit about metalworking tools and techniques, including heat treatment. There is one chapter on making wooden planes, which whilst not comprehensive, has some useful tips. There is one chapter on tuning Bailey style planes, and reference to making a metal marking gauge and forging screwdrivers, and a chapter on making a Stanley-type shooting board and plane including making the patterns for the castings - rather an advanced project, I think. The bulk of the work is about making infill planes, starting with a small chariot plane from a bronze casting, then working through smoothers and panel planes up to a 30" try plane.

If you intend to start making infill planes, I think the book would be worth it. Otherwise, particularly if you're thinking about simpler wooden tools, maybe not - especially at £25 plus.

Edit to add - Seeing you posted as I was typing, I'll add this! The 'bible' on wooden planes has just been republished - John M Whelan's "The Wooden Plane; Its History, Form and Function". The companion volume by the same author, "Making Traditional Wooden Planes" is reckoned about the best on that subject, too. 

Classic Hand Tools stock both books - https://www.classichandtools.com/acatal ... ooks-.html


----------



## Bm101 (27 Apr 2016)

Thanks I appreciate the reply MrC. I might be a bit of a div but I'm not delusional! One to save for the future. I'd enjoy reading it anyway tbh but as to enacting it I'd better work out which hand is left and right first. 20 years time I might attempt it.

Double edit. We'll have to stop meeting like this. Thanks for the link! I'll take a look.  
Cheers
Chris


----------



## D_W (27 Apr 2016)

There are bits and pieces tutorials online for making infill planes and wooden planes. For infill planes, you just need someone to give you some basic guidance on joining metal, and some layout items are useful to talk about. I've made three and a half so far (the third just came to a screeching halt the same time I learned to use a cap iron in stanley planes - I developed a greater appreciation for them than my infills). 

I have made some wooden planes, too, but after getting bearings making basic tools in general, the best thing to do in making planes is to find a good one to copy, take a shot or two at actually copying it (ask questions on here or elsewhere when needed) and sort of own the process yourself. It's a subtle thing, and the particulars of neatness and extreme precision aren't that important, but proportion and layout generalities are - you don't want to freelance too much or you can have a pretty piece of rubbish that isn't very nice to use.

i have some planemaking books (including kingshott's), but have always found having a good plane in hand to be much more instructive than texts. 

As far as infills go, look around at the dovetailing bits and pieces online (there's a site called planemaker or something) and take two pieces of scrap metal and see if you can join them. If you can do it cleanly, you're ready to start cutting, filing and sweating.


----------



## Bm101 (27 Apr 2016)

Bloomin' heck, stop the bus! :shock:


----------



## Cheshirechappie (27 Apr 2016)

Just remembered this one - t's a rare book, but Gary Roberts of Toolemera has very kindly posted a PDF on the web. "How to Make Woodworking Tools" by the master's master, Charles Hayward. Well worth more than a passing shuftie.

http://www.toolemera.com/bkpdf/haywardhowtobk.pdf


----------



## bugbear (27 Apr 2016)

Cheshirechappie":3uj6lbgb said:


> Edit to add - Seeing you posted as I was typing, I'll add this! The 'bible' on wooden planes has just been republished - John M Whelan's "The Wooden Plane; Its History, Form and Function". The companion volume by the same author, "Making Traditional Wooden Planes" is reckoned about the best on that subject, too.



Whelan was an expert on the history of wooden planes - but not so much on making them.

(I own both books)

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (27 Apr 2016)

Richard Tomes certainly studied the Jim Kingshott book and rated it highly.


----------



## Argus (27 Apr 2016)

Jim Kingshott seems a long way from Paul Sellers......................... or have we come full-circle?


----------



## bugbear (28 Apr 2016)

Argus":39q14qyz said:


> Jim Kingshott seems a long way from Paul Sellers......................... or have we come full-circle?



Their woodworking backgrounds were surprisingly similar, their attitude to tools, not so much!

BugBear


----------



## richarddownunder (5 May 2016)

Cheshirechappie":1f43iamz said:


> Just remembered this one - t's a rare book, but Gary Roberts of Toolemera has very kindly posted a PDF on the web. "How to Make Woodworking Tools" by the master's master, Charles Hayward. Well worth more than a passing shuftie.
> 
> http://www.toolemera.com/bkpdf/haywardhowtobk.pdf



Hi. Thanks for that terriffic plane-making link - I think I'll have a go at one or two. 

Nice furniture in the other links too, I recon I always pick something up from watching these guys who make fine furniture for a living as opposed to a few hours now and again in the shed. There is an obvious confidence that you are not going to wreck a very expensive bit of wood that only come with practice. I kiinda noticed that none of the tools used were $20 budget examples.

As for Mr Sellers book, I think I'll follow his own advice and wait till its under $1 on e-bay 

Cheers
Richard


----------

